# Ripsaw Unmanned Ground Vehicle (UGV)



## CougarKing (22 May 2009)

Some private sector ingenuity at its best.



> Ripsaw Tank Delivers Death at 60MPH
> 
> Cue up the Ripsaw’s greatest hits on YouTube, and you can watch the unmanned tank tear across muddy fields at 60 mph, jump 50 feet, and crush birch trees. But right now, as its remote driver inches it back and forth for a photo shoot, it’s like watching Babe Ruth forced to bunt with the bases loaded. The Ripsaw, lurching and belching black puffs of smoke, somehow seems restless.
> 
> ...


​


----------

